# If booing continues, Webber may ask for a trade [Merged]



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*If booing continues, Webber may ask for a trade*



> "I feel more disappointed," Webber said. "It actually hurts. It's more than betrayed."
> 
> It's also deeper. People close to Webber said he has already vented to some friends and family members, complete with the bottom line that he has no desire to play the rest of his career against the backdrop of an ever-shifting love-hate Arco Arena association. That would become too draining and a great distraction.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/8672859p-9600679c.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

When Webber plays well the fans wont boo, so play well...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> When Webber plays well the fans wont boo, so play well...


No **** man, i totally agree. But flat out I don't think he is capable of playing well yet, i think 7th man is a good idea. 6th is always Bobby.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It was 1 game... It will never happen again...


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Right on, Chris! I can't believe fans think it's okay to boo him. Why not support him? It's not his fault his legs aren't under him yet, Bobby is hurt, Brad is hurt, and Peja and Vlade are tired. Chris just came back at a tough time. But like I said in another thread Chris will get his legs back, Bobby and Brad will heal, and Peja and Vlade we'll get their second winds. It's ridiculous to boo Chris. 

I can't wait to hear the disloyal fans cheering him when he carries the Kings on his back to a championship. 

Prove 'em wrong C-Webb!


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

^^I totally agree. I think it's wrong how fans turn on you when you have a couple of bad games. But, Cwebb can do it. He'll play great in the playoffs.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

I think that it's really disrespectful for fans to boo their own home team, especially the team's star player. Even if Webber has been altering how the Kings play, it's going to take time for the team to gel back around him. He's only been back for a few games, give him a chance...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> It was 1 game... It will never happen again...


:yes: 

I really don't get why this has blown up into such a huge story, it was one game and it was only a small ammount of the crowd that was booing.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Well the fans are frustrated too, they want to win a championship and they are seeing there home court advantage slipping down the drains, while teams are inching up on them.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

They will not win a championship with Webber. The guy is overrated and lazy. They are much better off with a healthy Brad Miller.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> They will not win a championship with Webber. The guy is overrated and lazy. They are much better off with a healthy Brad Miller.


...


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> ...


Great quality post.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> They will not win a championship with Webber. The guy is overrated and lazy. They are much better off with a healthy Brad Miller.


What seed are the warriors in the playoffs?

hush...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<font face="Trebuchet MS">Why are the Sac fans booing? His off-court issues or the fact he's missed so many games due to injury?</font>


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> <font face="Trebuchet MS">Why are the Sac fans booing? His off-court issues or the fact he's missed so many games due to injury?</font>


It would be most likely due to their record with him on the court.

-Petey


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Playing Good Ball=No Booing
Title=No Booing.

That's what you gotta do Chris.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> 
> 
> What seed are the warriors in the playoffs?
> ...


Why are you so sensitive? You can't take someone's opinion on the team? If you want to play this little game like a kid, which you probably are, I'm game.

"How many NBA Championships do the Kings have?"

They are a good regular season team, after that it is downhill, kid.

(I'm a King's fan too, kid)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> <font face="Trebuchet MS">Why are the Sac fans booing? His off-court issues or the fact he's missed so many games due to injury?</font>


They were booing him because he was having a bad shooting night.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> (I'm a King's fan too, kid)


Ya, I new from recent posts that you were Kings fan too, i was gonna mention somethin to Peja, but he's new, cut him some slack.

Us Kings fans have to stick together, Fo Sheezy my neezy Rudeezy


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> Why are you so sensitive? You can't take someone's opinion on the team? If you want to play this little game like a kid, which you probably are, I'm game.
> 
> "How many NBA Championships do the Kings have?"
> ...


Alright, maybe I was a little too sensitive. No, I don't wanna play games with you...kid


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

let me say upfront that Im webbers #1 fan, but I dont think the fans would be booing if it werent for the suspensions and off court problems and the things he said when his free agency was upcoming, and though its not his fault really, the fact that hes missed something like 180 games while playing here. If he were the model citizen and didnt say all that bad stuff about the city, then even the small group of fans that are booing would understand that its not gonna happen over night. Its not all about his play


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya, I new from recent posts that you were Kings fan too, i was gonna mention somethin to Peja, but he's new, cut him some slack.
> ...


lol...fo sheezy.

I'm a Warriors fan first and then a Kings fan in the playoffs since my team is never there. 

I live a few hours from Sac so I still feel as though they are the home team. As a fan I like to be critical of my teams. I really hope I'm wrong and they can win a championship this year. They definately have had their chances in years past.

Damn Horry!:upset:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, I read that article in the Bee yesterday, and it seems like some of the things he said are being taken a little out of context, and it's just a reporter and oft-Webber-hater trying to create something out of nothing. He never said anything about wanting to be traded and it's all speculation. I really don't blame Webber as much as I blame Adelman, who as I have said before is taking a completely wrong approach to "adjusting" Webb back into the Kings imo.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> I really don't blame Webber as much as I blame Adelman, who as I have said before is taking a completely wrong approach to "adjusting" Webb back into the Kings imo.


That's what i have been trying to preach as well, i totally agree with that statement :yes:


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope Webber did'nt make those comments about asking for a trade if the fans keep booing him. The fans spend good money to cheer or to boo. If C-Webb did make those comments then he needs to stop being a big baby and just play, the guy makes millions and does not want to be critiziced for his poor performance so far. Give me a break and suck it up Webb.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

I think Jim Rome said it best this morning. If Webber did in fact say that he would ask for a trade if the booing continued, that is an embarrasment. How do you shut those fans up? Start doing your job. If you are going to jump ship just because you hear some boos there is something wrong with you. 

Is this what we want out of our "star" player? Some one who is easily rattled by the fans? Maybe this is why he disappears in the 4th quarter of crucial playoff games.

No one would accept a trade for him anyways. He has a 120 million dollar contract, he is a defensive liability, he does NOT play injured or attempt to, and is not to be found in the clutch.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It would be most likely due to their record with him on the court.
> ...


<font face="Trebuchet MS">Anyone know what their record is without and then with CWebb?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> I think Jim Rome said it best this morning. If Webber did in fact say that he would ask for a trade if the booing continued, that is an embarrasment. How do you shut those fans up? Start doing your job. If you are going to jump ship just because you hear some boos there is something wrong with you.
> 
> Is this what we want out of our "star" player? Some one who is easily rattled by the fans? Maybe this is why he disappears in the 4th quarter of crucial playoff games.
> ...


Jim Rome is an idiot. This whole franchise turned around when C-Webb came here, before Webb was here, theyd be applauding the score of the game against the Rockets...


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Jim Rome is an idiot. This whole franchise turned around when C-Webb came here, before Webb was here, theyd be applauding the score of the game against the Rockets...


The guy will only be a "good" player until he proves he can lead a team and put them on his back. IMO he is not that kind of player.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> The guy will only be a "good" player until he proves he can lead a team and put them on his back. IMO he is not that kind of player.


He is good its if hes great thats the question


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> <font face="Trebuchet MS">Anyone know what their record is without and then with CWebb?


Without Webber = 43-15
With Webber = 9-6


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*C Webb?*

I've heard some bad things lately about Webber, like he wants out, or some crap like that.

I was just wondering if there was any truth to this because I'm contemplating buying a retro Webber Kings jersey, but I don't want to buy it and have him be traded this summer or something like that.

Is there any possibility he's going anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Doh!*

I seem to do this every time, didn't see the 2 page thread below me.
:laugh:


----------



## SlammaJamma (Mar 15, 2004)

*C-Webb gone?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=howard-cooper_scott&id=1772731

There is a posibility that C-webb can be a hot trade in the offseason ... 
The biggest problem for the Kings then would be to get some one as good as C, back.

If the Kings decided to trade him, i belive they would try to get a player like Pierce to Sac town.

Pierce would replace Christie in the Starting lineup.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, Kings need a SG


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maloof Interview 



> Q: Would you consider trading Chris Webber? Is there anybody on the team about whom you'd say, "I'm not going to even consider trading him"?
> Joe: No.
> Gavin: No, no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mark Kreidler: Will Webber ask for a trade? Forget that one


----------

